# Ban Fox Hunting



## Kenzo (26 March 2010)

If you agree with this please send to the powers that be. Hope we can stop it. 


While I always agree that hunting is an ethical God given right, I think that I would have to agree with the author on this one.... fox hunting  should be banned!

Please help ban fox hunting in the World!


THIS MADNESS MUST STOP!! 















Sorry


----------



## camilla4 (26 March 2010)

Lovely - you had me all fired up for a while there!!


----------



## Kenzo (26 March 2010)

camilla4 said:



			Lovely - you had me all fired up for a while there!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to build you up lol

Someone sent me it at work on an email, I took one look at the title and thought oh errr we go  why the hell are they sending me this, only to find it was a joke ...bloody god job as well.


----------



## combat_claire (26 March 2010)

Kenzo said:



			I
   Please help ban fox hunting in the World!
		
Click to expand...

Won't somebody think of the bunnies!


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 March 2010)

Im alllll about the bunnies


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (26 March 2010)

Brilliant! have you seen the one with the chipmunk holding a rocket launcher?

AND a big WOW as we seem able to use pictures and smileys in here again


----------



## Cavblacks (26 March 2010)

HAHA Brilliant - I thought someone was trying to be really controversial on here then!!!


----------

